# una tarea facil de electronica digital



## dimmer (Sep 17, 2007)

hola a todos!!
El otro dia me pusieron una tarea, trata de lo siguiente:
La via de un tren tiene 3 interruptores opticos, A y B antes del cruce de una carretera y C despues del cruce. Hay un semaforo con luces "verde, amarilla y roja" y un brazo que sube y baja que permite el pase de los vehiculos. Se desea un circuito que desde cuando la punta del tren interrupta a "A" encienda la luz amarilla del semaforo, cuando la cola del tren pase a "A" encienda la luz roja, y cuando el tren llegue A "B" baje el brazo mecanico y cuando la cola del tren pase a C, todo vuelva a la normalidad.

Estaba pensando en sensores de vibracion, estoy un poco confundida y no se como continuarlo. Ojala m puedan ayudar! solo quiero tener ideas de como hacerlo =)
Hasta ahora hemos dado flip flops y 555 en clase.
gracias por todooooooooo!!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 19, 2007)

comienza a estudiar microcontroladores mi querida amiga !

es mejor que comiences joven y no gastes tu tiempo en flip flops y nada de eso.

TE LO DICE una persona que boto mucho tiempo en eso , años con eso y finalmente me di cuenta que los micros son la solucion !

ese problema se arregla muy pero muy fcilmente con un microcontrolador

el tiempo es ORO y te sugiero no desperdiciar tempo en estudio profundo de chips de bajo nivel que retardan mucho tiempo las soluciones electronicas y su construccion se complica por el numero de chips que toca usar.

yo tuve un profesor de electronica digital que nos hizo desperdiciar media carrera estudiando integrados que finalmente no aportaron casi nada en la VIDA REAL PROFESIONAL !, por eso te doy este consejo MICROS DESDE AHORA !


----------



## El nombre (Sep 20, 2007)

Para aprovechar correctamente los recursos de cualquier microcontrolador debes saber hacer muchas cosas antes. Sobre todo electrónica. 

Luego encuentras programas que funcionan rápido gracias a la velocidad de reloj no por el programa


----------



## Thomy (Sep 23, 2007)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> comienza a estudiar microcontroladores mi querida amiga !
> 
> es mejor que comiences joven y no gastes tu tiempo en flip flops y nada de eso.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo. Excepto en que noe studie nada.

No es desperdiciar tiempo.

Primero esta el hecho de enriqueserse de concoimientos.

Segundo, para saber bien las cosas, hay que saber su principio basico. Es como pretender correr sin saber caminar.

En fin. Que lo haga en FF y 555, luego aprenderá micro y lo hará muy facilmente.

PREGUNTA: EL tren PASARA POR B antes de que se cola LLEGUE hacia A?


----------



## joselito (Sep 23, 2007)

estoy de acuerdo con tigo, primero lo basicop y fundamental y luego los micro


----------



## Willington (Sep 24, 2007)

estas generaciones de hoy dia, todo quieren hacerlo micros . que porque es mas facil,
que por que el tiempo es oro bla .

si es una tarea facil (en realidad lo es) es para hecela como te lo piden, la idea es aprender
bien las cosas.

bien para la tarea

un repaso de flip - flops 
http://yaqui.mxl.uabc.mx/~aglay/flip_flops.pdf
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biestable

ademas debes construir una tabla de verdad y quizas un diagrama de tiempos y veras
lo facil que es, estos ejercicios estan diseñados para  aprender a pensar.

. los microcontroladores vendran luego.

saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 24, 2007)

quien dijo que para aprender micros hay que saber primero que es un flip flop ?

yo en eso no estoy de acuerdo !.

la accion de un flip flop la puede hacer mediante un micro.

lo que pasa es que las universidades en latinoamerica estan tan desligadas del mundo real y de la industria que lo ponen a uno a estudiar casi desde el tubo de vacio.

hoy en dia en mi opinion se tiene que replantear eso porque resulta uno lleno de años y sin nivelarse a la altura de lo que REALMENTE necesita el mundo de la vida real industrial.

por ejemplo en alemania, a la gente que estudia ingenieria, ellos ven directamente PLC, microcontroladores, y de ahi para arriba.  Por eso es que la gente sale a producir realmente y no a fabricar aparaticos como nos vienen enseñando estos profesores sin experiencia latinoamericanos !.

desviando el tema un poco tambien estoy MUY en contra de los profesores universitarios que nunca han pisado una empresa ! salen de graduarsen a dar clase directamente, eso deberia prohibirse !. Salen a enseñar lo que nunca hicieron.

repito el tiempo es ORO !.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 24, 2007)

¿Cómo puedes hacer con un micro un flip flop si no sabes que es?
¿Cómo multiplicas dos bytes sin saber sumar?
Al no saber puedes conectar un TTL con un Mos de aquella manera.

Lo que comentas es igual a hablar un idioma sin saber escribir (por tanto leer)
Entenderte te vas a entender pero no le sacas rendimiento.

El tiempo es oro si sabes y entiendes. Ahorras un tiempo valiosísimo.
Que bonito es montar y a funcionar.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 25, 2007)

y para que quieres saber que es un flip flop ? si puedes hacer lo que un flip flop ejecuta con un micro sin saber siquiera que eso se llamaba un flip flop ?

el estudio de los flip flops se hizo necesario hace unas decadas para saber como manejar y construir o demas las memorias digitales pues en esa epoca los diseñadores y la industria realmente SI los tenian que conocer.  Tambien eran necesarios para hacer circuitos antirebote y demas. PERO AHORA.con el advenimiento de los microcontroladores, los estudios tienen que comenzar desde un escalon mas arriba, porque osino los ingenieros de un futuro van a tener 5 años no de estudio de ingenieria electronica sino ingenieria historica !y ahi es cuando vienen los problemas de empleo con respecto a la industria.  Pues ahora salen ingenieros electronicos totalmente desadaptados de la industria real y las necesidades que ella requiere.

por lo tanto la industria le tiene pereza a contratar a recien egresados, porque saben que los conocimientos de esos jovenes ingenieros no les sirven. y al contrario los tienen que poner a entrenar y a dictarles cursos, sabiendo que eso se tuvo que haber hecho en la universidad.

en cuanto a saber sumar o multiplicar en binario , esos son conocimientos teoricos a los que te estas refiriendo y es logico que se tienen que conocer. PERO .nos estamos refiriendo a conocimientos practicos de diseño de hardware como tal.

saludos.


----------



## macpaq (Mar 30, 2008)

hola 
estoy de acuerdo con tigo para que estudiar y quemar noches enteras para cosas que ya estan hechas  
  lo que debemos hacer es mejorar lo que ya el pasado descubrió
por ejemplo no me interesa saber como se fabrica un motor o de que componentes lo fabrican,
lo uso y ya, o como se fabrica un foco o un led o un componente lo uso y ya, lo que se trata es de mejorar los conocimientos y no retardar el progreso.


----------



## Alberth (Ago 20, 2008)

mmmmmm difiero un poco contigo macpaq! pq una cosa son los conocimientos fundamentales por los cuales se rige la ingenieria y otros muy diferentes lo que todos podamos hacer gracias a esos conocimientos.
el chavo! tienes toda la razon los micros son lo maximo, gracias a ellos la evolucion hasta hoy en dia.


----------



## karmaton (Nov 1, 2009)

Tambien tengo un proyecto de electronica digital I (compuertas, decodificadores, registros Basicos,flip-flop,) He buscado en el foro y he visto aplicaciones para los mismos, desde contadores, timers, cerrojos, sensores, circuitos para movimiento, detectores de niveles, luz infraroja, juegos de luces, semáforos, pero lo que lo que tengo que hacer es un "Juego o juguete de ñiños tradicional.(70% digital) algo como(eeee un juego recreativo o un juguetico)
Solo necesito ideas que ustedes creen que pueda aplicar el conocimiento de curso.
Gracias.
Nota: debo utilizar lo que vi en el curso.(no micros jeje)


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

hay logica en todo, siempre es bueno saber los conceptos inciiales, pero concuerdo bastante con el chavo.,

el problema es que hay profesores frustrados que saben FF y logica combinacional y te hacen perder años.
y eso no tiene sentido.

SI VAMOS A LA REALIDAD yo estudie un monton de sistemas para realizar circuitos con ff que ni me acuerdo.
es mas, la teoria de lso conceptos en unas pocasclases se aprende.

pero la realidad es queuno vivira en un mundo real, no de fantasia.
quien sabe dentro de solo 10 años en la que estaremos ??

y perder 1 año entro en tecnologias que son obsoletas de sde hace mucho no tiene sentido.
como dije, es posible que si ya hoy comenzacen con asm cuando el pibe termine de estudiar quizs no se use mas, asi que , perder tiempo en DESARROLLOS con ff, es una tontera* y demuestra la slimitaciones de el profesor, el cual no sabe mas que eso y les pasa a lso chicos el bulto que el tiene.*
*deberia el profesor actualizarse Y asi enseñarles a lso alumnos.*

en unas pocas clases se da el concepto de FF y algun ejercicio, y luego si uno quiere jugar es cosa de el .
acaso alguien duda que si de adultos uno quiere hacer algo con FF tardara mucho en pescarle la mano ?????

d ejovenes es cuando nos marcamos con lo que estudiamos, si nos tienen estupidamente 2 años con pelotudeces por que el profesor es un limitado mental luego nos costara mas trabajar y comprender las tecnologias modernas.

a mi me costo bastante el tema de los PIC, y no es solo ASM, es comprender globalmente el tema, la estructura, el uso con la PC, las directivas, en fin, son muchisimas cosas, que si, requieren tiempo.


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 1, 2009)

Creo que el tema habla acerca de una ayuda a dimmer, no ha discutir el nivel y tipo de enseñanza que recibimos cada uno. Por favor no desvirtuen.

Saludos.
Cerebro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yo alguna vez hice una grua que se movia en 2 ejes solo con electronica digital, y en clase de TV un profesor nos puso a hacer un generador de video solo usando TTLs tradicionales, fue bastante educativo pero muy tedioso de armar ya que salieron como 20 protobards llenos de circuiteria...


----------



## eidtech (Nov 1, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> en clase de TV un profesor nos puso a hacer un generador de video solo usando TTLs tradicionales, fue bastante educativo pero muy tedioso de armar ya que salieron como 20 protobards llenos de circuiteria...




Ese mismo diseño lo puedes trasladar a un FPGA de manera muy sencilla y tendras un generador de video que se ejecute de manera muy eficiente y sin ser tan tedioso de armar... 

Yo estoy a favor de que enseñen los conceptos basicos en los primeros años de formación profesional (lease ff y todo eso) con una buena base teorica y bastante practica.

Si solo te dedicas a estudiar micros asi como tal, esta muy bien, pero limitas su potencial al no conocer mucho mas de su arquitectura, y para entender su arquitectura debes saber teoria mas basica de electrónica digitial.

Conozco gente que solo programa los micros y no sabe mas alla de ellos.

Si quieres ser un diseñador de verdad, debes conocer muy a fondo todo, si solo quieres usar micros no pierdas tu tiempo en lo demás.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

dimmer dijo:


> hola a todos!!
> El otro dia me pusieron una tarea, trata de lo siguiente:
> La via de un tren tiene 3 interruptores opticos, A y B antes del cruce de una carretera y C despues del cruce. Hay un semaforo con luces "verde, amarilla y roja" y un brazo que sube y baja que permite el pase de los vehiculos. Se desea un circuito que desde cuando la punta del tren interrupta a "A" encienda la luz amarilla del semaforo, cuando la cola del tren pase a "A" encienda la luz roja, y cuando el tren llegue A "B" baje el brazo mecanico y cuando la cola del tren pase a C, todo vuelva a la normalidad.
> 
> ...


 
leyendo el enunciado ese circuito es una tontera gigantesca.
ahora una cosa es la logica y otra los sensores, al parcer te preocupan lso sensores.
supongo que lo usual seria opticos , pero debe haber varias opciones supongo.

ponente a pensar un poco , 

Se desea un circuito que desde cuando la punta del tren interrupta a "A" encienda la luz amarilla del semaforo, cuando la cola del tren pase a "A" encienda la luz roja, y cuando el tren llegue A "B" baje el brazo mecanico y cuando la cola del tren pase a C, todo vuelva a la normalidad.

interruptor A prende luz amarilla, asi de una , sin anestesia, luego cuando detectes un flanco de bajada se apaga amarilla y prende roja.
y bueh...seguis con ese concepto el resto.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2009)

todo va con todo, si algun dia haces un micro que te falte un detalle que no puedas corregir con programacion te daras cuenta, en mi pais mas vale la maña que el el ser todo un capo, dicen que mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo, las adaptaciones deben ser rapidas faciles y sobretodo funcionales, no voy a meter un micro que me pase tiempo en programar donde solo nesecito un ff


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 2, 2009)

eidtech dijo:


> Ese mismo diseño lo puedes trasladar a un FPGA de manera muy sencilla y tendras un generador de video que se ejecute de manera muy eficiente y sin ser tan tedioso de armar...



De echo para esa clase me avente una estrellita.... me nege completamente a realizar tremendo proyecto en el protoboard y programe un PIC para que hiciera esa funcion.. (no sabia de FPGAs en ese momento), todos en el salon llegaban con maletines completos llenos de cables y yo llegue con una plaquita de PCB que no media mas de 5x5cm.... Al principio el profesor no lo creia... pero cuando se lo mostre funcionando se quedo con cara de , al final de la demostracion me pidio que le dejara el prototipo y el reporte... nunca mas los volvi a ver, pero almenos me saque un 10...


----------



## Grey Fox (Nov 15, 2009)

ELCHAVO dijo:


> quien dijo que para aprender micros hay que saber primero que es un flip flop ?
> 
> yo en eso no estoy de acuerdo !.
> 
> ...


ja! si dies que el tiempo es ORO entonces no desperdicies tu tiempo tratandole de eneñar micros si ni si quiera lo haces o lo haces o no?? decidete mejor ocupa tu tiempo que para ella es ORO no te pongas a peliar que ni le ayudas


----------

